# Uno così



## dererumnatura (17 Febbraio 2010)

*Uno così*

lo pesterei...

*È autore di discusse ricerche sulle differenze mentali in base a razza e sesso*

*«I meridionali sono meno intelligenti»*

*Nuova teoria di Richard Lynn: «La causa è mescolanza genetica con popolazioni del Medio Oriente e dell'Africa»*

  È autore di discusse ricerche sulle differenze mentali in base a razza e sesso
 «I meridionali sono meno intelligenti»
 Nuova teoria di Richard Lynn: «La causa è mescolanza genetica con popolazioni del Medio Oriente e dell'Africa»
*





   Richard Lynn   **MILANO* - Richard Lynn, docente emerito di psicologia all'università dell'Ulster a Coleraine, in Irlanda del Nord, è famoso per le sue teorie a dir poco provocatorie. Ritiene che esistano differenze nell'intelligenza degli individui in base alla razza e al sesso: una ricerca lo ha portato a dire che le donne sono meno intelligenti perché hanno il cranio più piccolo dei maschi, un'altra che la pelle più chiara corrisponde a una maggiore capacità mentale.
*MENO INTELLIGENTI *- L'anno scorso lo studioso ha pubblicato uno studio sulla rivista _Intelligence_ che chiama in causa direttamente il nostro Paese. Il titolo è: «In Italy, north-south differences in IQ predict differences in income, education, infant mortality, stature and literacy» («Le differenze nel QI tra nord e sud Italia corrispondono a differenze nel reddito, educazione, mortalità infantile, statura e alfabetizzazione»). Ecco la teoria: il sud Italia è meno sviluppato del nord perché i meridionali sono meno intelligenti dei settentrionali. Anzi, mentre nel nord Italia il quoziente intellettivo è pari a quello di altri Paesi dell'Europa centrale e settentrionale, più si va verso sud più il coefficiente si abbassa. La causa, spiega Lynn, è «con ogni probabilità da attribuire alla mescolanza genetica con popolazioni del Medio Oriente e del nord Africa». Osservazioni che non sfigurerebbero in un pamphlet razzista.
*«GRAVI LIMITI» *- Lynn liquida secoli di studi sulla questione meridionale teorizzando che al pari della statura, dell'istruzione e del reddito, da nord a sud l'intelligenza media della popolazione scenda fino a toccare il punto più basso in Sicilia. I più intelligenti d'Italia, secondo Lynn, sono concentrati in Friuli. Roberto Cubelli, presidente dell'Associazione italiana di psicologia, ha criticato lo studio per i «gravi limiti teorici, metodologici e psicometrici (inadeguatezza degli strumenti di misura, arbitrarietà della procedura di analisi, mancata definizione di intelligenza), attualmente in discussione presso la comunità scientifica». Inoltre Cubelli attacca lo studioso irlandese per l'uso di «modelli teorici che si sono già rivelati falsi e ingiustificati e che possono legittimare comportamenti individuali e scelte politiche di impronta razzista e di discriminazione sociale».
*TEORIE DISCUTIBILI *- Lynn non è nuovo a teorie discutibili: negli anni '70 sostenne che gli abitanti dell'Estremo Oriente sono più intelligenti dei bianchi e nel 1994 nel libro «La curva a campana» teorizzò che nella popolazione di colore, una pigmentazione più chiara corrisponde a un quoziente intellettivo più alto, derivato proprio dal mix con i geni caucasici. Nello studio pubblicato da _Intelligence_, afferma che «il grosso della differenza nello sviluppo economico tra nord e sud può essere spiegato con la variabilità del QI» e che, in sintesi, nel sud Italia la qualità del cibo è più scadente, si studia meno, ci si prende meno cura dei figli e che almeno dal 1400 il Meridione non partorisce «figure di spicco» nelle arti e nella politica.


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> lo pesterei...
> 
> *È autore di discusse ricerche sulle differenze mentali in base a razza e sesso*
> 
> ...



Ha ragione.

Ci siamo fatti infinocchiare bene bene 150anni fa ... peccato che non ci hanno sterminati Tutti:

1861 - 1871: 10 anni dimenticati dai  libri di storia. Ovver la pulizia etnica voluta dai Savoia e i lager  sabaudi.

... per dimostrare che non portiamo rancore esportiamo tuttoggi insegnati al grande Nord


----------



## Anna A (17 Febbraio 2010)

non so cosa intenda il tizio per intelligenza.. se poi andiamo a vedere dove sono nati i più grandi scrittori italiani. pirandello, quasimodo, leopardi, solo per fare tre nomi...


----------



## Sgargiula (17 Febbraio 2010)

Ma che vada a zappare pure lui!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Febbraio 2010)

Ma lui così stupido che origini ha? :singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (18 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma lui così stupido che origini ha? :singleeye:


 eschimese :mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (18 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> eschimese :mexican:


Suvvia non poteva che essere Inglese


----------



## Nobody (18 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Suvvia non poteva che essere Inglese


 i più razzisti dell'universo...


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> i più razzisti dell'universo...


 ma è un'affermazione razzista


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Febbraio 2010)

Per me è indaco... :nuke:


----------



## Lettrice (18 Febbraio 2010)

Ciano gli starebbe meglio:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (18 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è un'affermazione razzista


 ma infatti lo sono profondamente... non biologico ovviamente, ma dello spirito :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (18 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ciano gli starebbe meglio:carneval:


 Galeazzo?:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2010)

maddai ,chissà quanto ha alzato il gomito prima di arrivare a tanto acume....e gliele pubblicano pure:rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (18 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Galeazzo?:carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl:

Non ci avevo pensato... pero' intendevo blu ciano:singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (18 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Non ci avevo pensato... pero' intendevo blu ciano:singleeye:


 Che bello il blu...landesina:


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che bello il blu...landesina:


 è un colore che ha ispirato parecchi artisti...e quello che mi porto appresso è il mago del blu


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Non ci avevo pensato... pero' intendevo blu ciano:singleeye:


Gli starebbe meglio un altro colore più ....escrementizio...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Gli starebbe meglio un altro colore più ....escrementizio...


Viaa verso la scala dei marroni :aereo:


----------



## Lettrice (18 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che bello il blu...landesina:


Lo uso poco... preferisco i colori caldi landesina:


----------



## Nobody (18 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un colore che ha ispirato parecchi artisti...e quello che mi porto appresso è il mago del blu


Fuori dal blu, dentro al nero.


----------

